
Amazon Workers Walked Out over Warehouse Working Conditions - pseudolus
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/pa7qny/60-amazon-workers-walked-out-over-warehouse-working-conditions
======
planetzero
"Striking workers at the Egan plant also demanded an increase in their hourly
wage, which currently sits at $16.25 an hour. They argue they should get paid
more on the night shift."

$16.25 isn't enough for low-skilled warehouse work? I stopped reading here.
Most warehouse workers would dream of this kind of wage.

